# Wireless network says connected but I cannot access the internet.



## jaimeleigh12 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am an American living in Italy. My computer has a built in wireless card and I have been using wireless internet in Europe and in the USA with no problems. My wireless network connection status says connected and gives me the number of minutes or hours that my computer has been turned on. It also says I have good signal strength. But, whenever I click on the internet icon it says internet explorer cannot display the webpage on any site that I try. I gone through the repair wireless connection but I get the same message saying it is fininshed and I can try the connection again but it doesn't work still. If you have any ideas that I should try, I would really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Connected" for wireless can mean as little as "using the same channel." It does not necessarily mean communicating. Please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## jaimeleigh12 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly. This is what my computer says:

Microsoft <R> Windows DOS
<C>Copyright Microsoft Corp 1990-2001.

C:\DOCUME~1\JAIMEW~1>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name..............:jwillia5
Primary Dns Suffix....:
Node Type...............: Mixed
IP Routing Enabled...: Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled..: No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State...........: Media Disconnected
Description............: Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Physical Address....: 00-15-C5-65-3B-0D

Ethernet adapter Wireless network Connection:

Connection -specific DNS Suffix...:
Decription.................................: Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
Physical Address........................: 00-16-CF-1D-61-82
Dhcp Enabled............................: No
IP Address................................: 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask.............................: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway.........................:
C:\Docume~1\JAIMEW~>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have Internet Connection Sharing enabled, probably on the ethernet connection. Disable ICS. Then make sure the TCP/IP properties of the wireless are 'obtain IP auto' and 'obtain DNS auto.'


----------



## jaimeleigh12 (Apr 2, 2008)

I now have internet access. Thank you so much for your help. Your advice was great.


----------



## dorthyannn (Apr 16, 2008)

hi, i have the same problem with my computers. all 3 of the computers at home cannot access the internet but my wireless network says connected. please help me.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Myss D>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MyssD
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : si.rr.com
si.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : si.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-A7-F9-8D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 74.68.16.89
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 74.68.16.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.50.224.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.29.103.15
24.29.103.16
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 15, 2008 11:34:18 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 16, 2008 11:34:18 P
M

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : si.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-76-C3-55
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.29.103.15
24.29.103.16
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 15, 2008 5:42:13 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 16, 2008 5:42:13 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Myss D>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Start your own thread, dorthyannn. In it describe your network and your problem.

*EDIT*: You'll find more help in the Networking forum.


----------



## JackusPaul (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi, I need help quick!!!!!!!

I am using a laptop with a wireless connection, the connection is fine, i can get on programs like MSN but cannot access the Internet through Internet Explorer. When i tryand enter an address, a message appears saying 'Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage'. When i try entering this address 'www.microsoft.com', it says 'Address is not valid'.

I have tried running it without add-ons but still no luck!!! I have scanned for Malware and Spyware and all of that but none are found. I need help today as I can only access the internet when I am on my Dads computer. I need to access the internet for my IT course at college so it is pretty important, also it would be nice if I could check my e-mails without my dad seeing them lol.

Please can you help me!!!


----------



## banks302 (Apr 17, 2008)

same problem.....here is my thread: http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/704481-wireless-connection-says-connected-but.html#post5789843


----------



## moonng (May 21, 2008)

hey..people who can connect network but cannot access internet..pls try to download software WinSock XP Fix (fix XP internet connectivity, very save to use, i faced the same problem so).

WinSock XP Fix offers a last resort if your Internet connectivity has been corruptey was restored.or removed registry entries
WinSock XP Fix will offer a last option if your Internet connectivity has been corrupted due to removed or invalid registry entries. 
It can often cure the problem of lost connections after the removal of Adware components or improper uninstall of firewall applications or other tools that modify the XP network and Winsock settings. 
If you encounter connection problems after removing network related software, Adware or after registry clean-up; and all other ways fail, then give WinSock XP Fix a try. 
It can create a registry backup of your current settings, so it is fairly safe to use. We actually tested it on a test machine that was having a Winsock problem due to some Adware removal, and after running the utility and rebooting, the connectivity was restored. 
Softpedia guarantees that WinSock XP Fix 1.2 is 100% FREE, which means it is a freeware product (both for personal and commercial use) that does not contain any form of malware, including but not limited to: spyware, viruses, trojans and backdoors.
This software product was tested thoroughly and was found absolutely clean, therefore it can be installed with no concern by any computer user.

hope can help yours.

From: moonng


----------



## moonng (May 21, 2008)

download this.. May save you hours of headaches; can fix tricky connection problems..

http://www.google.com.my/search?hl=en&q=WinSock+XP+Fix&meta=

From: moonng


----------

